# QAD Bowtech Ultrarest Press Release



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks pretty sharp looking.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Old news LOL. I've sold and installed a couple of them already. They are cool and fit Bowtech risers nicely.
There is also a Mathews version, Hoyt version(I've used for 3 years now) and soon they will have one for PSE.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

I love my QAD on my Creed. Now I'm putting one on my Chill R . Good job QAD!


----------



## ecjandjmj (Feb 12, 2015)

Any idea on release date for PSE bows?


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Paddles - CLEAR!

We need to revive a dead thread.

Seriously, check the date.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

ecjandjmj said:


> Any idea on release date for PSE bows?


They have been out for over a year. 
Yes this thread has been out a couple of years.


----------

